# Polyester Resin



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Hi all, If I were to apply *Polyester Resin* to a piece of Aluminum sheet, would I be able to sublimate onto the surface? This is just thinking aloud since I have sublimated onto polyester twill and satin material.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

No Harm in trying Brian, I'd make sure I covered everything and give it a go.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Brian said:


> Hi all, If I were to apply *Polyester Resin* to a piece of Aluminum sheet, would I be able to sublimate onto the surface? This is just thinking aloud since I have sublimated onto polyester twill and satin material.


It's possible to do what you describe, but why? Sublimation coated metals are readily available.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

As stated above..."you can, but why?"

Plus, I have yet to meet any small shop, novice coaters that produced ideal results that were comparable to the quality of professional coaters / substrate providers.

Those I know produced horrible results. 

Don't let that stop you....Give it a go.


----------



## jord001 (Sep 20, 2014)

I use poly resin for fibreglass, how are you coating the metal? if you are pouring it on you probably wont get a great finish. I am new to printing and presume it would need to be flat so i would suggest spraying it on although its quite thick so you would need a large nozzle gun. 

Lee


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

Brian said:


> Hi all, If I were to apply *Polyester Resin* to a piece of Aluminum sheet, would I be able to sublimate onto the surface? This is just thinking aloud since I have sublimated onto polyester twill and satin material.


In a word, yes.

Did that about 8 years ago. One hell of a stink though. Bad impact on my breathing.

Sublimated on coated rock coasters. The image, being below the surface, appeared suspended within the coating.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

See, no harm in trying anything! Who needs to breath anyway.
the rocks sounds an interesting project!


----------



## DonkeyGiant (Aug 4, 2021)

Brian said:


> Hi all, If I were to apply *Polyester Resin* to a piece of Aluminum sheet, would I be able to sublimate onto the surface? This is just thinking aloud since I have sublimated onto polyester twill and satin material.


The boat polyester resin with no wax works good.. make sure you let the resin cure for a few days.. otherwise when you put it on the Press it'll make your house smell like fiberglass.. lol


----------



## danusaume (2 mo ago)

So yes! You can surely sublimate on resin. Different products like mugs, boards, shirts, and clothes made of polyester, cotton, wood, denim, etc are coated with a polyester resin coating for the sublimation dyes to form a chemical bond upon heat pressing, eventually allowing an image transfer.


----------



## A-SUB Sublimation Paper (3 mo ago)

You can directly buy a coated aluminum plate, which will show a better image effect


----------

